# Hi: I'm thinking of getting a horse! But for my............



## Ladywiccana (Feb 24, 2008)

* height which is 5ft6 and a half and gulp weigh of 17stone but losing, have lost a stone in a year! I wondered what type of horse if any would carry my weight comfortably, not looking for endurance or anything like that, just sensible hacking is what i'm after! Thanks in advance!*


----------



## Clucks (May 3, 2008)

Hi I know nothing about horses, but I just wanted to say well done for loosing the weight and that you are very brave to ask this question. I have always fancied horse riding but as i am no light weight have always been to scared to ask about it.
hope someone can give you advice!


----------



## Lynsey (Apr 13, 2008)

Well done for losing the weight so far. Unfortunately people think that some of the heavy horses are excellent weight carriers but they can't always carry as much as you would think, pull yes but not carry.

To be honest and I really don't mean to offend you but I would say that you would need to lose a bit more. Maybe once you are down to about 15 stone you could look at a heavyweight cob or a Clydesdale or Shire cross. I've had a Shire cross before and he was fab but unfortunately they do tend to cost a lot to look after as you have to pay extra for worming and shoes due to their size.


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Basically you will be looking for a heavyweight cob or something along the lines of an irish draught cross - good luck with the further weight loss and finding your horse!!


----------



## Ladywiccana (Feb 24, 2008)

tashi said:


> Basically you will be looking for a heavyweight cob or something along the lines of an irish draught cross - good luck with the further weight loss and finding your horse!!


Many thanks! Fortunately i am a BIG fan of shires and clydesdales and cobs so no problem there! And as my bro has a large paddock should be ok for them too! Still saving my pennies though, what i used to spend on snacks i now save in a jar and im amazed at how it's mounting up (Oh i made a funny lol) Now under 17stone, I figured about 15 so i can live with that as my aim is 14stone for my height as i dont want to go skinny lol! 
Thanks for kind words and encouragement!
And as for me asking a question, if you don't ask you will never know the answer!


----------



## Sophia (Apr 1, 2008)

Well done on the weight loss - you must be so proud of yourself! 

The trouble with weight is that it's not always as easy as 'Somebody weighs X amount therefore you can ride a horse of X height and X build'. It depends to a certain amount on rider experience - as a rider as say 14 stone will 'ride' lighter than a rider than 13-13.5 stone, due to balance and how the rider can carry themselves in the saddle. 

When I broke my arm, I had my male friend ride my very lightweight TB who weighed 15 stone, which is verging on the limit that he could comfortably take. However, I wouldn't personally put a lesser experienced rider who weighed less on him (actually, I'd never put a novicey rider on my TB - they'd never make it back alive!)


----------



## jackson (May 22, 2008)

Well done for the weight loss!

I think people make far too much fuss about how much or little a horse can carry these days. Don't listen to anyone who tells you that you're too heavy to ride.  Although it is true that an experienced rider will feel lighter to the horse than a less experienced one.

You should be fine with an Irish Draught/TB cross, providing it has good bone, or heavier weight cob as people have suggested. Also, a native like a Highland, Dales or other large breed would be suitable.

I usd to ride my childrens 12hh section B fairly frequently, after the vet said he woudl be able to carry me and I was 5ft 6 and 11 1/2 stone. I probably wouldn't have attempted a days hunting on him, but he little monkey tried to buck me off a couple of times, and also used ot frequently try an dtank off with me on the gallops.  My current horse is a 15.2hh lightweight, and he carries me _easily_ at my now 13st.


----------



## Ladywiccana (Feb 24, 2008)

jackson said:


> Well done for the weight loss!
> 
> I think people make far too much fuss about how much or little a horse can carry these days. Don't listen to anyone who tells you that you're too heavy to ride.  Although it is true that an experienced rider will feel lighter to the horse than a less experienced one.
> 
> ...


 Thank you for your kind words they are greatly appreciated!
What i'm doing whilst i'm losing my weight, is when i get the urge to go buy sweeties lol i put my money in a jar which is the horse fund lol, i'm quite amazed at how quick it's filling lol, no wonder i got to the size i am hehe .
Still on the right way now thankfully. I am going to wait at least 2 years so that i can lose all my weight and do loads of research, i used to rid as a child, but probably need to start out again now with all the new things that are out nowadays!
I have been around irish draughts also, lovely animials they are too and also like the welsh section d, well any horse really lol.


----------



## shauna_sarim cornflake (Mar 26, 2008)

well done 

i think people are to fussy aswell 

i would say either and irish cob heavy weight cob or a shire or clydsdales or a belgian draft they tend to be the calmer selection and great often a steady hack


----------



## Sophia (Apr 1, 2008)

To some extent, I ditto Jackson.

But do bear in mind that due to the increased weight the horse will carry, there may need to be some adjustments to the management. For example, the saddle should ideally distribute the weight of the rider over a wider surface area - so perhaps look into treeless saddles or endurance type saddles and you may find the horse will need to be seen more regularly by a chiropractor or physiotherapist to keep them able to enjoy their work  

However, I stand by what I said earlier, you have done extremely well and there is NOTHING to stop you buying and enjoying your own horse - I wish you all the luck in the world trying to find your perfect equine partner!

ETA: Have a look at Cleveland Bays. They are big but still agile and just beautiful. They are on my want list!


----------



## Ladywiccana (Feb 24, 2008)

Sophia said:


> To some extent, I ditto Jackson.
> 
> But do bear in mind that due to the increased weight the horse will carry, there may need to be some adjustments to the management. For example, the saddle should ideally distribute the weight of the rider over a wider surface area - so perhaps look into treeless saddles or endurance type saddles and you may find the horse will need to be seen more regularly by a chiropractor or physiotherapist to keep them able to enjoy their work
> 
> ...


thank you they are on my wish list also lol, i'm not going to buy until i have reached my goal in weigh loss, unless there is an absolute treasure out there waiting for me b4 hand lol.


----------

